# IH 574 gears grinding can't shift



## den321 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good Morning!!
Brand new to the Forum,,I hope you can help me? I am trying to restore my fathers IH 574, it has lots of memories, strong engine, I parked it for winter under shed, this spring started it right up, went to shift gears and they would just grind, would not shift unless I turned tractor off then it would shift into gear. I can push the clutch down , does not seem to be engaging.. I am not a mechanic, like to think I am, someone said it could be in the transmission forks, Would appreciate any advice,, thanks Den321


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Den321,

It's good to have you visit our forum.

I think your clutch is stuck/frozen from sitting over the winter. Common problem. Try tying/blocking the clutch down for a week or longer to see if it will release.

If the above doesn't work, post back and we'll get rougher with it.


----------



## den321 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks sixbales! appreciate the comeback so soon no your busy, anyway did as as suggested blocked clutch lever down with a clamp, we will leave it for a while and see what happens... den321
21


----------



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

welcome to the forums,God Bless..

i hope those gears survive,i love gears,i hope you get that problem fixed,it's always good to gave a childhood memory on anything,it's a keepsake just for memories only (working or not),thats how i will deal with it if it was my dads/grandparents property..


----------



## den321 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Sixbales,,,Well I let the old IH 574 sit for a spell (4 weeks or more) with the clutch clamped down as you suggested, I would go out once ion a while start the tractor and try to shift into gear and still just grinds. You thought if this did not work, we may half to get a little rougher. Well I sure hope you may have some get a little rougher ideas...I sure would like to fix the problem..... Thanks Perplexed.....den321


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Den321,

Getting rougher with it requires an experienced operator, or mechanic. I recommend that you try to get a local tractor repair shop to look at it and see if they can free it up. A tractor with a stuck clutch can be a dangerous machine. I just don't want anyone to get hurt.

In the future, exercise the tractor at least every two weeks when in winter storage. Keep the clutch clamped down when you are leaving it sit idle for extended periods.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Den321

you could try this rough method, push and clamp the clutch pedal down, I can't remember the speed range of the 574, been to long ago, but use at least 2nd gear high range, place the transmission in this 2nd gear high range and if you have a few mates to give you a hand, rock the tractor back and forward with the rear wheels, 

DONT HAVE THE TRACTOR IN START MODE, MAKE SURE THE FUEL CUTOFF IS ACTIVATED.

From memory the 574 came out with a 3 finger clutch setup like a clover leaf and each finger had a copper composite pad on each side of the finger so it is possible that the copper pads has bonded to the pressure plate and flywheel from moisture, so rocking may free these up, I have also used this method on conventional clutch plates.


----------



## den321 (Mar 18, 2016)

tHANKS sIXBALES, Appreciate your advice ! Den 321


----------

